# Stingray Krate date stamp



## marlon1211 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey Guys,
Question about the Stingray Krates. I'm  not too familiar with the years and stamp dated on the krates, but my question is " is Schwinn notorious for using leftover parts from previous years? I have an original 1972 Apple Krate w/ Disc brakes everything looks great and all correct, but upon checking the goose neck and the handle bars they're both stamp "1970" is that normal for handlebars/neck to be a different year than the rest of the bike? Like I mention does Schwinn at the time used left over parts from previous years? 

I just need your experience and expertise. 

Thank again


----------



## Reesatheresa (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes, they did use leftover parts on all Schwinns. I have a Krate with parts from the previous year. I have also had other Schwinns with some parts that were different year than the serial number. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## unregistered (Mar 7, 2019)

Seems strange to me to have parts from two years earlier. Maybe one year but not two, in my experience and typically only found on bikes with SNs from later in the year. 

I suspect they've been switched out over the course of the years or maybe the dealer swapped out when it was new. Maybe others can weigh in, too.


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2019)

Sting-Rays were such hot sellers that I have never seen that big of a gap in dates, I would think the were swapped out at some time. the only time I've seen Schwinn use that old of stuff was with 3rd party sellers such as Ranger that sold Schwinns last years models.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2019)

During the years of high production?....................................Left over parts that are one or two years old?....................................Ha! 

NO! ​


----------



## marlon1211 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank for the replies guys here's my Serial number maybe it'll help a bit with the year it was made BH098114


----------



## unregistered (Mar 8, 2019)

That SN equates to a Feb 1972 frame build. I’m still thinking it’s very unlikely this bike left the factory with ‘70 dated stem and bars.


----------

